# Goblin Überbrückungskabel XL



## Denys (19. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Wie hoch ist die Chance mit dem Kabel einen zurück zu rufen?

Bei low lvl. klappts fast immer und bei gleichem Lvl 70 klappst so gut wie nie bei mir

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Babble (20. Mai 2008)

Bei mir liegt der Erfolg bei 75%. Wobei ich meine das es bei Tauren nicht ganz so gut klappt. Hat da vielleicht auch wer die Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Grimmrog (20. Mai 2008)

untershciedlich, würd scho sagen um die 50-80% manchmnal klappts irgendwie permanent, udn manchmal klappts gar nicht, andermal wechselt es fleißig. vielleicht auch nen gesichts-Kabel, bei dem einen Pala wollte es 4x nicht klappen an dem Tag - aber naja Platte=Faradayischer Käfig XD


----------



## cM2003 (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde auch auf 75% in etwa tippen... Habe aber auch manchmal das Gefühl dass es drauf an kommt wen man rezzt =)
Bei nem Healschamanen in meinem Raid klappt es bisher zu 100%... Im Gegensatz zum Priester, bei dem es noch nie geklappt hat ^^


----------



## Neltharon (26. Mai 2008)

Meines Wissens:

- normales Kabel -> 25%

- XL -> 40%

Die Werte habe ich noch aus Urzeiten im Kopf, da ich schon immer Ingenieur war mit fast allen Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob sich da jemals was geändert hat, weis ich nicht


----------



## Neltharon (26. Mai 2008)

Meines Wissens:

- normales Kabel -> 25%

- XL -> 40%

Die Werte habe ich noch aus Urzeiten im Kopf, da ich schon immer Ingenieur war mit fast allen Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob sich da jemals was geändert hat, weis ich nicht


----------



## maiwson (27. Juni 2008)

mal ne frage wo lerne ich wie ich dieses Kabel herstelle?


----------



## Jemira (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte zu den Kabeln eine kleine Frage: teilen sich die 2 Kabel einen gemeinsamen Cooldown? ich meine wenn man versucht mit dem normalen Kabel jemanden wiederzubeleben, es nicht klappt man es dann mit der XL ausführung probieren oder löst der normale Kabel auch den CD des XL Kabels aus?
@maiwson: den normalen Kabel bekommst du bei einem Händler http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7561
die XL ausführung droppt in BRT http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18653
BRT geht mit lvl 70 leicht auch allein (s1 Jäger zumindest gings locker)


----------



## michamonk (27. Juni 2008)

Bei mir im Raid heißt mein Kabel schon " Das Palakabel" weils irgendwie immer nur klappt wenn ichs bei nem Pala versuche und die armen Priesterchen bleiben meist liegen  .


----------



## maiwson (27. Juni 2008)

@ jemira  
Droppt das immer? oder is radom


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juni 2008)

Die Kabel teilen sich einen Cooldown, ja.


----------



## Ash1983 (29. Juni 2008)

Bei mir hats etwa ne Chance von 50%, dass es funktioniert.

Habe stark das Gefühl, dass es bei Klassen, die nicht rezzen können häufiger funktioniert, als bei welchen, die es können, aber das wird wohl subjektive Wahrnehmung sein, ebenso öfter bei Plattenträgern als bei Stoffis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemira (17. Juli 2008)

maiwson schrieb:


> @ jemira
> Droppt das immer? oder is radom


Nein dropt nicht immer, ca 30% dropwahrscheinlichkeit aber, habs beim zweiten mal gefunden. Allerdings vorsicht, wenn man ins Gasthaus geht sind alle noch "freundlich" d.h. man sie gehen einen nicht an, sobald man den Typ anfängt zu killn werden alle rot.


----------



## oliilo (17. Juli 2008)

meine erfarungen sind :
pet rezen 100 % ^^
in heros 70 % 
normale instanzen 50 %
raids 30 %
just for fun play 40 %


----------

